# Sanremo 2013 - Vince Marco Mengoni



## Blu71 (14 Dicembre 2012)

Annunciati da Fazio i "Big" del Festival edizione 2013
Gli Almamegretta presentano 'Mamma non lo sa' e 'Onda che vai'; 
Annalisa 'Non so ballare' e 'Scintille'; 
Chiara 'L'esperienza dell'amoré e 'Il futuro che sara''; 
Daniele Silvestri 'A bocca chiusa' e 'Il bisogno di te'; 
Elio e le Storie Tese 'Dannati forever' e 'La canzone mononota'; 
Malika Ayane 'Niente' e 'E se poi';
Marco Mengoni 'Bellissimo' e 'L'essenzialé; 
Maria Nazionale 'Quando non parlo' e 'E' colpa mià; 
Marta sui Tubi 'Dispari' e 'Vorrei';
Max Gazzé 'Sotto casa' e 'I tuoi maledettissimi impegni'; 
i Modà 'Come l'acqua dentro il maré e 'Se si potesse non morire'; 
Raphael Gualazzi 'Sai (ci basta un sogno)' e 'Senza ritegno'; 
Simona Molinari con Peter Cincotti 'Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hide' e 'La felicita''; 
Simone Cristicchi 'Mi manchi' e 'La prima volta'.


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Dicembre 2012)

oh no, il festival no 

non tanto per le canzoni, quanto perchè io abito appena fuori dal centro, e in quella settimana c'è un casino assurdo


----------



## Blu71 (14 Dicembre 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> oh no, il festival no
> 
> non tanto per le canzoni, quanto perchè io abito appena fuori dal centro, e in quella settimana c'è un casino assurdo



...che fortuna


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...che fortuna



e aggiungerei che da sempre l'unica """""celebrità""""" che si fa vedere in giro senza guardie del corpo è... SOLANGE


----------



## Blu71 (14 Dicembre 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> e aggiungerei che da sempre l'unica """""celebrità""""" che si fa vedere in giro senza guardie del corpo è... SOLANGE



....che goduria


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Dicembre 2012)

Ma non doveva esserci in gara anche quel ****** di Nesli? Cmq vincerà uno di Amici o X-Factor, come ogni anno.


----------



## Brain84 (14 Dicembre 2012)

Gli Elio saranno le Guest Star per eccellenza del festival. Lo guarderò soltanto per loro


----------



## #Dodo90# (14 Dicembre 2012)

Se la giocheranno Annalisa, Mengoni ed i Modà, gli altri potrebbero astenersi


----------



## admin (14 Dicembre 2012)

Che cast... LOL


----------



## Livestrong (14 Dicembre 2012)

Elio ovviamente, ma anche Gualazzi si salva un po' rispetto alla mediocrità italiana


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Dicembre 2012)

Maria Nazionale ?  perché gli Almamegretta ?


----------



## Blu71 (14 Dicembre 2012)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Se la giocheranno Annalisa, Mengoni ed i Modà, gli altri potrebbero astenersi



La vincitrice di X Factor, Chiara secondo me se la gioca pure lei.


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Dicembre 2012)

livello basssssssssisssssimo!!mamma che roba!!non che solitamente sia diverso ma guardando i nomi di quest'anno mi viene da ridere


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La vincitrice di X Factor, Chiara secondo me se la gioca pure lei.


Chiara rotfl... nomi pesanti.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Chiara rotfl... nomi pesanti.



....dimentichi il target di chi segue Sanremo.


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Dicembre 2012)

ovviamente lo guarderò solo per gli elii. 

ho letto che i modà vengono già dati per vincitori, ma penso che anche annalisa di amici si prenderà parecchi voti. 
beh per lo meno quest'anno ci hanno risparmiato le solite mummie che scongelano giusto in tempo per partecipare a sanremo, meglio così.


----------



## Hammer (15 Dicembre 2012)

Ragazzi io non sapevo manco chi fosse sta Maria Nazionale 

Comunque per chi non ha mai sentito parlare dei Marta sui Tubi, a parte il nome particolare, si faccia un giro su youtube: non sono il classico gruppo da radio commerciale, ma sono molto validi


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Dicembre 2012)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ragazzi io non sapevo manco chi fosse sta Maria Nazionale
> 
> Comunque per chi non ha mai sentito parlare dei Marta sui Tubi, a parte il nome particolare, si faccia un giro su youtube: non sono il classico gruppo da radio commerciale, ma sono molto validi


Vero. I gruppi validi non mancano, vedi Elio o gli Almamegretta, ma alla fine ad avere la meglio sono quegli scandali partoriti dalla De Filippi.


----------



## juventino (16 Dicembre 2012)

L'altro giorno su televideo di Mediaset ho letto che nella categoria "nuove proposte" ci sarà pure lui 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)










Per chi non lo conoscesse è il ragazzino che tipo 2 anni fa vinse "Io canto" su canale 5...LOL


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Dicembre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> L'altro giorno su televideo di Mediaset ho letto che nella categoria "nuove proposte" ci sarà pure lui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



beh, pure nell' x-factor di quest'anno c'erano 3 reduci dal programma della clerici "ti lascio una canzone"


----------



## Vinz (17 Dicembre 2012)

Ma che è sta Marta sui tubi? ROTFL


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Dicembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Ma che è sta Marta sui tubi? ROTFL



Un gruppo indie non male, più che altro... Preparatevi a Maria Nazionale


----------



## prebozzio (17 Dicembre 2012)

Rispetto al passato il cast è più interessante, mi fa piacere risentire a Sanremo Elio, Max Gazzè, Gualazzi... la musica italiana mainstream al momento è questa ragazzi, con i Modà e quelli dei talent. I Jovanotti non ci vengono a Sanremo, perché hanno solo da perdere (rischiano di fare figure di *****), mentre altri gruppi importanti ma di generi più underground (tipo i Lacuna Coil, che personalmente non mi piacciono) non credo siano interessati o c'entrano poco.


----------



## Prinz (17 Dicembre 2012)

Povera Chiara, il titolo del pezzo già mi terrorizza, spero non si sforzino di rovinare un talento del genere


----------



## tamba84 (17 Dicembre 2012)

alcuni nomi son buoni, 

chi è maria nazionale?

ps ma di san remo giovani chi partecipa? nessuna che ha fatto san remo giovani và quest'anno?


io volevo rivedere celeste gaia


----------



## Cesco (17 Dicembre 2012)

Che m.e.r.d.a.


----------



## Jaqen (17 Dicembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Ma che è sta Marta sui tubi? ROTFL



Un buon gruppo. A me non piacciono ma obbiettivamente non sono male.


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Dicembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Rispetto al passato il cast è più interessante, mi fa piacere risentire a Sanremo Elio, Max Gazzè, Gualazzi... la musica italiana mainstream al momento è questa ragazzi, con i Modà e quelli dei talent. I Jovanotti non ci vengono a Sanremo, perché hanno solo da perdere (rischiano di fare figure di *****), mentre altri gruppi importanti ma di generi più underground (tipo i Lacuna Coil, che personalmente non mi piacciono) non credo siano interessati o c'entrano poco.


Perchè Jovanotti è un bravo artista? Poi vabbè i Lacuna Coil underground non si possono sentire.


----------



## Hammer (17 Dicembre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> l'altro giorno su televideo di mediaset ho letto che nella categoria "nuove proposte" ci sarà pure lui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oddio

come rovinare un ragazzo


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Dicembre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> alcuni nomi son buoni,
> 
> chi è maria nazionale?
> 
> ...



•Andrea Nardinocchi – “Storia impossibile”
•Antonio Maggio – “Mi servirebbe sapere”
•Blastema – “Dietro l’intima ragione”
•Il Cile – “Le parole non servono più”
•Ilaria Porceddu – “In equilibrio”
•Paolo Simoni – “Le parole”

oltre a questi si aggiungeranno 2 cantanti provenienti da area sanremo.


----------



## prebozzio (18 Dicembre 2012)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Perchè Jovanotti è un bravo artista? Poi vabbè i Lacuna Coil underground non si possono sentire.


Ma cosa vuoi?
Jovanotti a me non dice nulla, ma che ti piaccia o no nel panorama musicale italiano è considerato un mito. E' lui che vende dischi, è lui che riempie palazzetti: nella rassegna della musica italiana quindi ci starebbe a meraviglia.

Se poi, secondo te, il metal in Italia è un genere che ha un seguito di massa... underground ovviamente inteso in senso letterale, genere sotterraneo.

Ma poi oh, fatti 'na camomilla che di musica non penso tu mi debba insegnare qualcosa


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Dicembre 2012)

Ma lo fanno ancora ? Dai.


Comunque vinceranno palesemente i Mesbah


----------



## BB7 (18 Dicembre 2012)

Ma c'è ancora chi guarda questa roba? LOL se ne salvano un paio al massimo


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Dicembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ma cosa vuoi?
> Jovanotti a me non dice nulla, ma che ti piaccia o no nel panorama musicale italiano è considerato un mito. E' lui che vende dischi, è lui che riempie palazzetti: nella rassegna della musica italiana quindi ci starebbe a meraviglia.
> 
> Se poi, secondo te, il metal in Italia è un genere che ha un seguito di massa... underground ovviamente inteso in senso letterale, genere sotterraneo.
> ...


Anche Vasco è considerato un mito, anche i cantanti di Amici sono considerati talenti della musica italiana, se dobbiamo attenerci alla critica siamo rovinati.


----------



## prebozzio (18 Dicembre 2012)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Anche Vasco è considerato un mito, anche i cantanti di Amici sono considerati talenti della musica italiana, se dobbiamo attenerci alla critica siamo rovinati.


Sanremo non è né più né meno un prodotto commerciale, deve vendere pubblicità e fare audience. A Sanremo non cercano arte, innovazione, originalità, ma soldi. Soldi. Soldi. E per fare soldi e audience, bisogna dare alla gente e alla critica quello che vogliono.
Un Sanremo con Jovanotti, Ligabue, Vasco Rossi, Eros Ramazzotti e qualcuno da X-Factor e Amici farebbe ascolti clamorosi. Certo, potremmo disquisire a lungo se la tv risponde a un bisogno della gente o se piuttosto crea un bisogno... 

Sono molto contento ci siano Elio e Gualazzi, e spero portino qualcosa di coraggioso (composizioni geniali Elio, buon jazz il buon Gualazzi). 

In generale però sono contento che dei miei gruppi preferiti italiani nessuno abbia partecipato a Sanremo, tranne uno. Perché quando sei lì non puoi fare quello che ti pare, devi attenerti alle regole, e difatti il pezzo che portò il Banco del Mutuo Soccorso fu una *****


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Dicembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Sanremo non è né più né meno un prodotto commerciale, deve vendere pubblicità e fare audience. A Sanremo non cercano arte, innovazione, originalità, ma soldi. Soldi. Soldi. E per fare soldi e audience, bisogna dare alla gente e alla critica quello che vogliono.
> Un Sanremo con Jovanotti, Ligabue, Vasco Rossi, Eros Ramazzotti e qualcuno da X-Factor e Amici farebbe ascolti clamorosi. Certo, potremmo disquisire a lungo se la tv risponde a un bisogno della gente o se piuttosto crea un bisogno...
> 
> Sono molto contento ci siano Elio e Gualazzi, e spero portino qualcosa di coraggioso (composizioni geniali Elio, buon jazz il buon Gualazzi).
> ...


Allora far critiche a Sanremo sembrerebbe insensato se la mettiamo su questo piano, non dobbiamo lamentarci se i big sono gli Emma Marrone, i Marco Mengoni e i Modà, questa è la gente che vende in Italia, prima di loro (sempre sul piano delle vendite) è vero ci sono Vasco, Liga, Jova, ma loro verrebbero a Sanremo solamente come ospiti (facendosi pagare milioni). Sono pochi i casi in cui, gente che riempie i palazzetti da anni, vada lì per gareggiare.


----------



## prebozzio (18 Dicembre 2012)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Allora far critiche a Sanremo sembrerebbe insensato se la mettiamo su questo piano, non dobbiamo lamentarci se i big sono gli Emma Marrone, i Marco Mengoni e i Modà, questa è la gente che vende in Italia, prima di loro (sempre sul piano delle vendite) è vero ci sono Vasco, Liga, Jova, ma loro verrebbero a Sanremo solamente come ospiti (facendosi pagare milioni). Sono pochi i casi in cui, gente che riempie i palazzetti da anni, vada lì per gareggiare.


A mio parere dipende che tipo di critica è. Se uno dice "mi piacerebbe venissero invitati i Rhapsody invece dei Modà", "i Lacuna Coil al posto di Emma", "Truce Baldazzi al posto di Marco Minchioni" è legittimo. Ma il prodotto Festival di quest'anno a mio parere dal punto di vista commerciale è buono (e anzi, forse qualche matusa tipo Albano avrebbe fatto bene per eccitare anche le vecchiette), ci sono quelli che vendono e che piacciono. I pesi massimi a Sanremo non ci vanno perché hanno solo da perdere, rischiando figure di *****...


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Dicembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> A mio parere dipende che tipo di critica è. Se uno dice "mi piacerebbe venissero invitati i Rhapsody invece dei Modà", "i Lacuna Coil al posto di Emma", "Truce Baldazzi al posto di Marco Minchioni" è legittimo. Ma il prodotto Festival di quest'anno a mio parere dal punto di vista commerciale è buono (e anzi, forse qualche matusa tipo Albano avrebbe fatto bene per eccitare anche le vecchiette), ci sono quelli che vendono e che piacciono. I pesi massimi a Sanremo non ci vanno perché hanno solo da perdere, rischiando figure di *****...


E' da anni che il festival è commerciale, da anni.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2012)

Sanremo, Fazio: "Il Festival non si sposta. 
Andrà in onda dal 12 al 16 febbraio"

La Repubblica


----------



## Blu71 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Da Tgcom24: Balti e Refaeli regine di Sanremo


----------



## Lollo7zar (22 Gennaio 2013)

Gli Elio, devono dargli ancora il premio dopo il capolavoro dell'92 
ho sentito cristicchi che spiega la sua canzone interessante anche quella...

per il resto certi nomi....

- - - Aggiornato - - -

aspettate ma non ho capito, presentano due canzoni??? quanto dura 1 mese il festival?


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Gennaio 2013)

qui intanto è già tutto pronto, sull'ariston la settimana scorsa hanno messo la scritta del festival e i camion della rai riempiono il centro 

hype per elio ovviamente, spero in una roba del genere


----------



## Blu71 (8 Febbraio 2013)

Berlusconi: «Sanremo andava spostato»

Corriere della Sera


----------



## Brain84 (8 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi: «Sanremo andava spostato»
> 
> Corriere della Sera



Anche lui andrebbe spostato..su delle rotaie


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Febbraio 2013)

Si vedranno due Napoli musicali: Maria Nazionale e gli Almamegretta. La prima è la musica spazzatura di Napoli, la seconda è la Napoli che, forse, ha ancora qualcosa da dare, salvo che, dovendo sottostare al target di Sanremo, non presentino qualche pezzo improponibile.


----------



## Hammer (8 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi: «Sanremo andava spostato»
> 
> Corriere della Sera



Lui andrebbe internato


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Febbraio 2013)

gli elii nella serata dei duetti canteranno con rocco siffredi.  

ecco gli altri e le rispettive canzoni:

Almamegretta e Clementino - Il ragazzo della via Gluck
Annalisa e Emma Marrone - Per Elisa
Chiara - Almeno tu nell’universo
Daniele Silvestri - Piazza grande
Elio e le storie tese e Rocco Siffredi - Un bacio piccolissimo
Malika Ayane - Cosa hai messo nel caffé
Marco Mengoni - Ciao amore ciao
Maria Nazionale - Perdere l’amore
Marta sui Tubi e Antonella Ruggiero - Nessuno
Max Gazzè - Ma che freddo fa
Modà - Io che non vivo
Raphael Gualazzi - Luce (tramonti a nord est)
Simona Molinari con Peter Cincotti e Franco Cerri - Tua
Simone Cristicchi - Canzone per te.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Fazio su Twitter conferma la presenza di Crozza e scrive che il comicoa fara' quello che vuole


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> gli elii nella serata dei duetti canteranno con rocco siffredi.
> 
> ecco gli altri e le rispettive canzoni:
> 
> ...


Ah, gli Almamegretta con Clementino, male. Questi non sono i palchi che spettano a Clementino ma d'altronde il ragazzo vuole fare carriera, scommetto che farà ........


----------



## Brain84 (11 Febbraio 2013)

Gli Elii come sempre stanno 20 anni avanti.
Clementino lo seguo da anni, ha uno stile che adoro e spero non si rovini come successo a Fabri Fibra e in parte ai Dogo (che già non apprezzavo molto a inizio carriera)


----------



## Harvey (11 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi: «Sanremo andava spostato»
> 
> Corriere della Sera



Ribadito stamattina, visto di sfuggita, era su Rai1 e ha dichiarato anche che se trasformeranno il festival di Sanremo nel festival dell'unità più del 50% di italiani si sentiranno in diritto di non pagare il canone per poi aggiungere al presentatore del programma che si sente preoccupato per il suo posto di lavoro


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Berlusconi su Sanremo:


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Febbraio 2013)

che roba raccapricciante mengoni


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Febbraio 2013)

per adesso non mi sta piacendo quasi nulla. 

sta a vedere che gli elii rischiano di fare il colpaccio


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Febbraio 2013)

l'unica canzone decente di oggi è quella della molinari IMHO


----------



## Livestrong (13 Febbraio 2013)

Vincerà la politica temo


----------



## Brain84 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Marta sui Tubi mi ricordano i Negramaro, anche se quest'ultimi gli stanno sopra di 30 spanne.
Gualazzi come sempre mi piace molto.
Mengoni classica canzone radiofonica come anche quella di Chiara.
Maria Nazionale la peggiore di tutte.
Di Silvestri preferivo di gran lunga la cazone cazzeggiante che quella semiseria che mi fa abbastanza schifo.
La Molinari ha una canzone orecchiabile ma sa troppo di già sentito secondo me.

Il mio preferito della serata rimane Gualazzi aspettanto gli Elio che vinceranno il Festival.


----------



## Lollo7zar (13 Febbraio 2013)

Per le canzoni stendiamo un velo pietoso, confidiamo in domani con Elio


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Febbraio 2013)

le canzoni che hanno passato il turno:

Marco Mengoni – L’Essenziale
Raphael Gualazzi – Sai (Ci Basta Un Sogno)
Daniele Silvestri – A Bocca Chiusa
Simona Molinari e Peter Cincotti – La Felicità
Marta Sui Tubi – Vorrei
Maria Nazionale – E’ Colpa Mia
Chiara Galiazzo – Il Futuro Che Sarà

domani gli altri 7 big in gara, e si esibiranno i primi 4 cantanti della sezione "giovani".
ospiti della serata: Bar Rafaeli, Ricchi e Poveri, Beppe Fiorello, Asaf Avidan.


----------



## runner (13 Febbraio 2013)

personalmente mi è bastato cinque minuti e ho cambiato immediatamente.....

poi ci chiediamo il perchè di certe cose.....


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2013)

E' morto il figlio di Franco dei Ricchi e Poveri per un'overdose di cocaina. I Ricchi e Poveri, questa sera, non non canteranno sul palco di Sanremo. La loro esibizione è cancellata


----------



## Brain84 (13 Febbraio 2013)

i Ricchi e Polveri


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2013)

ieri sera il Festival è stato seguito da 12.969.000 spettatori con il 48.30% di share.


Questa sera ospite Bar Refaeli.


----------



## smallball (13 Febbraio 2013)

non seguo il festival da tempo immemore...e non lo seguiro' nemmeno quest'anno


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Febbraio 2013)

elioooooooo ahahahahahhahahah


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Febbraio 2013)

lo stile è il loro senza dubbi


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Febbraio 2013)

grande Elio ahahahahahha la canzone migliore degli ultimi anni


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Febbraio 2013)

geniale


----------



## Hell Krusty (13 Febbraio 2013)

La Canzone Mononota è un capolavoro. Una lezione di musica in 4 minuti...


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Febbraio 2013)

81% per la mononota 

stavolta non c'è baudo che tenga, DEVE vincere


----------



## Degenerate X (13 Febbraio 2013)

sHo seguito circa 5 minuti di Sanremo da quando è iniziato, giusto il tempo di sentire la Canzone Mononota


----------



## Lollo7zar (13 Febbraio 2013)

2 Canzoni che avrebbero dovuto vincere tutte le edizioni di San Remo fatte una dietro l'altra....solo loro....Elio


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Il primo pezzo degli Elio non mi è piaciuto proprio, ma il secondo è un capolavoro.


----------



## DannySa (13 Febbraio 2013)

1° e 2° posto finali per gli Elio


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Febbraio 2013)

Video Rai.TV - Sanremo 2013 - ?La canzone mononota? - Elio e le Storie Tese

per riascoltarla  geniale


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Febbraio 2013)

la canzone mononota è totalmente folle  solo loro potevano farla. 

tra l'altro non so se sapete l'aneddoto legato a questa canzone: gli elii durante le selezioni per sanremo avevano presentato una canzone intitolata "la canzone monotona", ma per un errore di trascrizione di una tizia del loro staff è stata presentata come "la canzone mononota" e han dovuto riscriverla tutta completamente perchè il regolamento non prevedeva di cambiare il titolo di una canzone che ormai era stata presentata. 

geni totali. 

a me è piaciuta anche la seconda di max gazzè.


----------



## Prinz (14 Febbraio 2013)

musicisti pazzeschi


----------



## Blu71 (14 Febbraio 2013)

Bar Refaeli....


----------



## Brain84 (14 Febbraio 2013)

Gli Elio si confermano come la tecnica fatta a gruppo musicale. I migliori in Italia e in Europa..forse anche fuori. La canzone Mononota è una grandissima presa in giro alle canzonette classiche e un esercizio di stile musicale senza precedenti.

Mostruoso


----------



## Lollo7zar (14 Febbraio 2013)

Cioè se non vince san remo e lo vincono tipo i modà è la volta buona che qualcuno si incazza davvero prende una tanica di benzina e da fuoco a tutto


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Febbraio 2013)

le canzoni di stasera che han passato il turno: 

Modà: Se si potesse non morire
Simone Cristicchi: La prima volta (Che sono morto)
Malika Ayane: E se poi
Almamegretta: Mamma non lo sa
Max Gazzè: Sotto casa
Annalisa Scarrone: Scintille
Elio e le Storie Tese: La canzone mononota


giovani andati in finale: Renzo Rubino, Blastema

programma di domani: esibizione di tutti i 14 big e dei restanti 4 giovani
ospiti della serata: Al Bano Carrisi, Roberto Baggio, il maestro Daniel Barenboim e i newyorkesi Antony & The Johnsons.


----------



## Brain84 (14 Febbraio 2013)

Domani me ne starò a casa solo per vedere gli Elii come si vestiranno buhauhauha


----------



## Hammer (14 Febbraio 2013)

Elio ha vinto tutto


----------



## Brain84 (14 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Brain84 (14 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Prinz (14 Febbraio 2013)

"E’ anche facile da fischiettare
Democratica, osteggiata dalle dittature
Fateci caso: l’inno cubano è pieno di note
C’è poi il samba di una nota sola
Ma, se ascolti attentamente, dopo un po’ cambia:
Jobim non ha avuto le palle di perseguire un obiettivo
Non ci ha creduto fino in fondo
Invece Noi
Sì"

CIOE', BOH AIUTO. GENI TOTALI


----------



## tamba84 (14 Febbraio 2013)

per me loro son sempre tra i migliori e son anche veramente bravi nel loro genere (la canzone di emma marrone che vinse l'anno scorso era di checco dei modà)


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Febbraio 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> per me loro son sempre tra i migliori e son anche veramente bravi nel loro genere *(la canzone di emma marrone che vinse l'anno scorso era di checco dei modà)*


Infatti, era stata veramente una grande canzone...di ...


----------



## Blu71 (14 Febbraio 2013)

Elio


----------



## tamba84 (14 Febbraio 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Infatti, era stata veramente una grande canzone...di ...



a me era piaciuta

la musica è soggettiva


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Febbraio 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> per me loro son sempre tra i migliori e son anche veramente bravi nel loro genere (la canzone di emma marrone che vinse l'anno scorso era di checco dei modà)



per carità sono gusti, ma è sempre la stessa solfa... "se i baci si potessero mangiare non ci sarebbe la fame"

cioè dai...


----------



## Hell Krusty (15 Febbraio 2013)

Vabbè ma EELST ottavi dietro anche a Maria Nazionale... Bah...


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Febbraio 2013)

che scandalo la classifica provvisoria, babba bia.  il trionfo della monnezza.  

tutto il meglio (o il peggio?) del trash maria de filippiano, x factor e i modà. 

maria nazionale sopra gli elii e gazzè non si può vedere.


----------



## Brain84 (15 Febbraio 2013)

Direi che sono schifato sarebbe poco. Gli Elii dovrebbero stare in una classifica a parte proprio


----------



## Hell Krusty (15 Febbraio 2013)

Tutti i cantautori in fondo alla classifica, gli amici e gli xfattorini tutti davanti... Cattivi pensieri in vista delle elezioni...


----------



## DannySa (15 Febbraio 2013)

A parte tutto Annalisa è proprio un bel gnoccone e ha una bella voce.
Assomiglia alle dea Miriam


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2013)

Dal sito Ansa la classifica provvisoria:
Marco Mengoni,
Modà, 
Annalisa, 
Chiara,
Raphael Gualazzi,
Simona Molinari e Peter Cincotti,
Maria Nazionale, 
Elio e le Storie Tese, 
Daniele Silvestri, 
Max Gazzé, 
Simone Cristicchi,
Malika Ayane, 
Marta sui Tubi,
Almamegretta.


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Febbraio 2013)

eccola la classifica provvisoria:

1)Marco Mengoni 
2)Modà 
3)Annalisa 
4)Chiara 
5)Gualazzi 
6)Molinari e Cincotti 
7)Maria nazionale 
8)Elio e le storie tese 
9)Daniele Silvestri 
10)Max Gazzè 
11)Cristicchi 
12)Malika 
13)Marta sui tubi 
14)Almamegretta


----------



## Lollo7zar (15 Febbraio 2013)

Vabbè...pensavo che gli itaGliani finalmente votassero seriamente...pesano troppo i voti di bimbi*******, speriamo nel ribaltone con la sala stampa


----------



## prebozzio (15 Febbraio 2013)

Non ho sentito tutte le canzoni in gara, ma oltre a Elio mi è piaciuto il pezzo di Simona Molinari per l'arrangiamento jazz fatto bene. Mi hanno un po' deluso i Marta sui Tubi, non li conoscevo ma me ne avevano sempre parlato molto bene: li ho trovati un po' scontati.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Febbraio 2013)

Ummmm se volete vi spiego come funziona anche questa ridicola trasmissione e credetemi non ha nulla a che vedere con i voti della gente ...


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Febbraio 2013)

certo che elio sotto maria nazionale...

i moda con la loro canzonetta banale del cavolo hanno un secondo posto che puzza di bimbeminkia...


----------



## Prinz (15 Febbraio 2013)

non capisco l'indignazione per la classifica, visto che è sempre stato così


----------



## juventino (15 Febbraio 2013)

Ma davvero qualcuno si aspettava qualcosa di diverso da questo ridicolo circo?


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Febbraio 2013)

non lo guardo perchè non mi piace come programma ma secondo me vince Marco Mengoni,c'è qualcosa che mi puzza sotto, poi se non e cosi molto meglio.


----------



## tamba84 (15 Febbraio 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> per carità sono gusti, ma è sempre la stessa solfa... "se i baci si potessero mangiare non ci sarebbe la fame"
> 
> cioè dai...



ogni gruppo ha il suo stile, anche elio e le storie tese non m pare lo cambino tanto pur non parlando d'amore


io i modà gli ho sentito dal vivo non tutte le canzoni mi piacciono ma son bravi

poi ovvio i gusti son soggettivi

va ammesso che spesso son poetici e questa canzone lo dimostra


----------



## tamba84 (15 Febbraio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Direi che sono schifato sarebbe poco. Gli Elii dovrebbero stare in una classifica a parte proprio





per me se non la cantassero elio e le storie tese direbbero che è una canzone del cavolo,è allegra ma lo facesse un altra band direbbero che è da boy band ec,..﻿


----------



## Hell Krusty (15 Febbraio 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> per me se non la cantassero elio e le storie tese direbbero che è una canzone del cavolo,è allegra ma lo facesse un altra band direbbero che è da boy band ec,..﻿



Non essendo un musicista non hai capito la genialità del pezzo di EELST... Un altro gruppo non avrebbe nè le palle ne le capacità per portare un pezzo del genere a Sanremo...


----------



## tamba84 (15 Febbraio 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Non essendo un musicista non hai capito la genialità del pezzo di EELST... Un altro gruppo non avrebbe nè le palle ne le capacità per portare un pezzo del genere a Sanremo...



può essere

prova a spiegarmela

p.s ho sentito dannati forever ha anche una tematica sociale ma m domando e dico anche non è l'inferno di Emma Marrone l'aveva e molto più netta,eppure loro sono applauditi come geni lei è stata criticata

sarà ma in parte resto convinto che una canzone abbia un impatto e una critica diversa a seconda di chi le fà anche se son simili e ciò non lo trovo giusto

comunque spiegami


----------



## Hell Krusty (15 Febbraio 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> può essere
> 
> prova a spiegarmela
> 
> ...


Semplicemente fa una lezione di musica e composizione in 4 minuti. Fa vedere come si possa scrivere una canzone utilizzando solo una nota, il DO e porta esempi celebri di compositori che hanno utilizzato una sola nota (Rossini, Bob Dylan). E poi l'interpretazione in stile cabaret. Oltre a dare le piste a tutti gli altri partecipanti tecnicamente...


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Febbraio 2013)

Classifica provvisoria scandalosa, ma si sa Sanscem o è Sanscem o. Tra l'altro guardate i primi 4 posti della classifica, tutta la mafia proveniente da Amici ed X-factor, eccetto i Modà che fanno pena quanto loro. Ma vabbè non c'è da sorprendersi, visto che negli ultimi festival, tranne quando vinse clamorosamente Vecchioni, che presentò comunque un pezzo radio-friendly, hanno vinto solo cantanti della De Filippi. Scordatevi cmq che vincano gli Elii, la loro canzone è troppo "impegnata" per essere da Sanremo, al massimo vinceranno il premio Mia Martini, che è l'unico riconoscimento che viene dato ai musicisti decenti su quel palco.


----------



## Brain84 (15 Febbraio 2013)

Un orchestrale di Sanremo che conosco mi ha riferito che suonare la canzone mononota è un impresa allucinante, è stra impegnativa e star dietro agli Elii è un impresa per gli improvvisi cambi di ritmo


----------



## Hammer (15 Febbraio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Un orchestrale di Sanremo che conosco mi ha riferito che suonare la canzone mononota è un impresa allucinante, è stra impegnativa e star dietro agli Elii è un impresa per gli improvvisi cambi di ritmo



Tecnicamente sono sempre stati pazzeschi, nonostante l'apparente banalità. Sono tutti diplomati in conservatorio, mica caxxi


----------



## Prinz (15 Febbraio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente sono sempre stati pazzeschi, nonostante l'apparente banalità. Sono tutti diplomati in conservatorio, mica caxxi



Non si è mai capito niente nei loro pezzi, tanto sono complessi. E questo sin dai tempi di John Holmes. Possono suonare banali giusto a chi non mastica nemmeno un po' di musica e si fa condizionare dal fatto che ad es. la melodia de "la terra dei cachi" è orecchiabile. Poi senti l'arrangiamento e sbatti la testa contro il muro perché è semplicemente allucinante

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ma la tipa rossa con lo sguardo da cerbiatta è uscita da amici?Cavolo è proprio carina


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Febbraio 2013)

il codacons intanto non potendone più dei televoti che favoriscono i talent hanno chiesto alla rai dalla prossima edizione di rivederli...


----------



## Hammer (15 Febbraio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Non si è mai capito niente nei loro pezzi, tanto sono complessi. E questo sin dai tempi di John Holmes. Possono suonare banali giusto a chi non mastica nemmeno un po' di musica e si fa condizionare dal fatto che ad es. la melodia de "la terra dei cachi" è orecchiabile. Poi senti l'arrangiamento e sbatti la testa contro il muro perché è semplicemente allucinante



Certo, il mio discorso era riferito alle frequenti opinioni che sento sulla banalità dei pezzi degli Elii. Personalmente sono d'accordo con te


----------



## tamba84 (15 Febbraio 2013)

bo forse sarò ignorante io che m baso sull'orecchiabilità del momento non facendo musica.

poi su molti gruppi sembrate prevenuti

ad esempio non capisco come si riesca a dire che i modà che fan sempre brani emozionanti fan schifo solo perchè nelle canzoni parlan d'amore

poi magari se parlan d altri temi li massacrate


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Febbraio 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> il codacons intanto non potendone più dei televoti che favoriscono i talent hanno chiesto alla rai dalla prossima edizione di rivederli...



ogni 10 minuti leggono quella pappardella che dice che non sono consentiti i voti dei call center, ma non serve a nulla. 
poi purtroppo, la gente uscita dai talent si porta dietro stuoli di bimbeminkia abituati (da amici o x factor) a mandare sms o voti a raffica mentre magari gente un pò più adulta si limita a votare 1 volta e morta lì. 

anche dei 4 giovani rimasti in gara, 2 di questi provengono dal primo x factor.


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Febbraio 2013)

epici anche stasera gli Elii


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Febbraio 2013)

ho girato giusto in tempo per vedere gli elii + rocco.  

rocco: "scusate se stasera mi vedete troppo rigido"  
la citazione finale della terra dei cachi 
gli strumenti piccolissimi (per citare la canzone), le teste che aumentano serata dopo serata, le scarpe alle ginocchia per sembrare dei nani  

anche stasera il top


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Febbraio 2013)

antonio maggio, vincitore nella categoria "giovani"


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> antonio maggio, vincitore nella categoria "giovani"




Canzone originale.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2013)

Dal sito Ansa, Sanremo: Audience tocca 13 milioni


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Febbraio 2013)

mai sentito boh


----------



## Lollo7zar (16 Febbraio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ho girato giusto in tempo per vedere gli elii + rocco.
> 
> rocco: "scusate se stasera mi vedete troppo rigido"
> la citazione finale della terra dei cachi
> ...


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Febbraio 2013)

Orecchiabile ma non meritava assolutamente la vittoria. I Blastema dovevano vincere, però chissà perchè sono arrivati ultimi tra i finalisti...


----------



## yelle (16 Febbraio 2013)

ho scoperto solo stamattina che ieri c'era Antony come ospite 
Per lo meno Fazio lo ha presentato decentemente, si è visto che ne è un estimatore (ancora mi viene in mente quando a Sanremo ci venne Bruce )


----------



## Hell Krusty (16 Febbraio 2013)

[MENTION=353]tamba84[/MENTION] Per dire, nel 1996 con La terra dei cachi, in una delle serate ogni big aveva a disposizione 1 minuto per fare una parte della propria canzone e tutti fecero solo il ritornello come sembrerebbe ovvio. Loro no. Hanno raddoppiato la velocità e hanno fatto stare tutto il pezzo in 1 minuto. Ti assicuro che i loro pezzo sono incredibilmente difficili a velocità normale, immagina raddoppiandola...


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2013)

Elio....


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Febbraio 2013)

rotfl, mi aspettavo la testa ancora più lievitata e invece escono obesi.  



> mai sentito boh



era il cantante principale del gruppo vocale "aram quartet" vincitori della prima edizione di x-factor.


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Febbraio 2013)

l'ovazione più grande della serata per gli eli


----------



## Fry Rossonero (16 Febbraio 2013)

spettacolo ancora una volta gli Elio tutti conciati da obesi


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Febbraio 2013)

l'idea degli obesi mi sa che l'hanno presa dal video keine lust dei rammstein


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2013)

Andrea Bocelli...


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Febbraio 2013)

iniziano ad arrivare i primi riconoscimenti. 

premio della critica mia martini e premio per il miglior arrangiamento: elio e le storie tese.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Febbraio 2013)

strameritatissimi


----------



## Lollo7zar (17 Febbraio 2013)

Anche sta sera prestazione spettacolare degli Elii e CVD premio mia martini e premio miglior arrangiamento, cioè i veri premi li vincono loro, quello che verrà difficilmente lo vinceranno


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Febbraio 2013)

ottimo, adesso per i primi 3 posti possono anche scannarsi mengoni, i modà e annalisa. 

da fan del complessino, sono già contenta così.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Febbraio 2013)

hanno vinto tutto, tranne i riconoscimenti del televoto

ma hanno già vinto in ogni modo


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Febbraio 2013)

i modà sono na martellata nei cogones... mamma mia


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Febbraio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> i modà sono na martellata nei cogones... mamma mia



per tutti quelli che ne capiscono di musica, per gli altri invece:

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa modàaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Febbraio 2013)

I premi seri a loro, la notorietà sciapa agli altri


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Gli eli sono nei primi tre pare


----------



## Lollo7zar (17 Febbraio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Gli eli sono nei primi tre pare


***** ora voto pesante allora, stasera già hanno avuto da me il primo voto che ho mai fatto a un programma

- - - Aggiornato - - -

siiiiiii ahahahah ma già avevano messo il tavolino col caffè


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Febbraio 2013)

non ci credo sono in finale


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Febbraio 2013)

ce ne stavano almeno 4 o 5 meglio di sti caproni dei modà


----------



## Lollo7zar (17 Febbraio 2013)

vedo molte troy che urlano marco marco


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Febbraio 2013)

in un paese normale il televoto dovrebbe essere 100 - 0 - 0 per eelst

ma non sarà così...


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Febbraio 2013)

alla fine non vinceranno..mi sa che vince mengoni


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Febbraio 2013)

ma come si fa dai... ovazione per due canzonette che sprizzano banalità da tutti i pori, vince il personaggio non la canzone


----------



## Lollo7zar (17 Febbraio 2013)

mentre cantano i modà e cengoni cambio canale


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Febbraio 2013)

le canzone dei modá sono tutte uguali


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Febbraio 2013)

maronna oh, ogni volta che nominano mengoni parte il boato del pubblico.  

ci deve essere pieno di bimbeminkia.


----------



## Lollo7zar (17 Febbraio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> maronna oh, ogni volta che nominano mengoni parte il boato del pubblico.
> 
> ci deve essere pieno di bimbeminkia.



Le hanno inquadrate, sono un gruppo di minkia ma non sono bimbe, agghiacciante


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Febbraio 2013)

ma la giuria vale in questa finale o è solo bimbemink-voto?


----------



## Lollo7zar (17 Febbraio 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> ma la giuria vale in questa finale o è solo bimbemink-voto?



50 e 50 come prima, speriamo faccia pesare il loro giudizio, solo che la giuria se la guardi non è niente di che....


----------



## Blu71 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Tanto vince minchioni.....


----------



## Degenerate X (17 Febbraio 2013)

Ma chi è questa scrofa?


----------



## Blu71 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Ma chi è questa scrofa?



Bianca Balti, quella della pubblicità della Tim...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tanto vince minchioni.....



Cvd...


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Febbraio 2013)

bimbiminkia al potere


----------



## Lollo7zar (17 Febbraio 2013)

CVD pagliacciata


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Febbraio 2013)

ma gli Elii son arrivati 2° o 3°??


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Febbraio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> ma gli Elii son arrivati 2° o 3°??



terzi, con percentuale bassissima, solo i modà avevano il 44%...


----------



## tamba84 (17 Febbraio 2013)

vittoria meritata per mengoni, mentre sul 2 e 3 posto non son d'accordo dovevan essere invertite.

potranno non piacere ma la canzone dei modà era poesia pura (inferiore a quella di mengoni) ma poesia pura e senza dubbio meglio di quella di elio.

che come originalità meritava il premio della critica ma nella classifica finale era per me inferiore

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> CVD pagliacciata



why?

la canzone che ha vinto era nettamente la migliore delle tre.


----------



## Lollo7zar (17 Febbraio 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> vittoria meritata per mengoni, mentre sul 2 e 3 posto non son d'accordo dovevan essere invertite.
> 
> potranno non piacere ma la canzone dei modà era poesia pura (inferiore a quella di mengoni) ma poesia pura e senza dubbio meglio di quella di elio.
> 
> ...



la mia idea di poesia ha una differenza PICCOLISSIMA dalla tua


----------



## tamba84 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> la mia idea di poesia ha una differenza PICCOLISSIMA dalla tua



no è soggettivo

oltre al fatto che qua si è stra prevenuti su certi gruppi e stra idolatori di altri 

parere personale almeno a vedere da quanto s scrive


----------



## Lollo7zar (17 Febbraio 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> no è soggettivo
> 
> oltre al fatto che qua si è stra prevenuti su certi gruppi e stra idolatori di altri
> 
> parere personale almeno a vedere da quanto s scrive



A tamba spieghiamoci, anche flavia vento crede di essere una poetessa i modà di poetico non so cos'abbiano, si la canzone in generale è di per sé un sottoinsieme della poesia ma accostare linguaggio poeitico ai modà.......


----------



## tamba84 (17 Febbraio 2013)

poetico è anche qualcosa che và dritto al cuore e alla mente.


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Febbraio 2013)

cmq sul sito del corriere c'è scritto che gli elii sono arrivati 2°, con i modà 3° e non viceversa. 

secondi come nel '96.


----------



## Hell Krusty (17 Febbraio 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> vittoria meritata per mengoni, mentre sul 2 e 3 posto non son d'accordo dovevan essere invertite.
> 
> potranno non piacere ma la canzone dei modà era poesia pura (inferiore a quella di mengoni) ma poesia pura e senza dubbio meglio di quella di elio.
> 
> ...


2 canzoncine banali contro un capolavoro.


----------



## Livestrong (17 Febbraio 2013)

A me elio sta sulle palle, ma mengoni e i modà non si possono sentire


----------



## Brain84 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Vabè se guardate le percentuali, mengoni aveva un 44% del televoto. Finchè esisterà sto metodo vincerà sempre un derivato dei talent.
Elio e le storie tese hanno vinto il premio Mia Martini e miglior arrangiamento. Tanto basta per procamarli vincitori reali del festival


----------



## Hammer (17 Febbraio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> maronna oh, ogni volta che nominano mengoni parte il boato del pubblico.
> 
> ci deve essere pieno di bimbeminkia.



mamme-minkia  fonti affidabili mi dicono che vanno pure ai concerti


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> cmq sul sito del corriere c'è scritto che gli elii sono arrivati 2°, con i modà 3° e non viceversa.
> 
> secondi come nel '96.



e meno male direi!!!


----------



## tamba84 (17 Febbraio 2013)

non sò io resto dell'idea che qua a parti invertite si sarebbe detto canzone di m---dei modà e gran canzone di elio e c..poi la musica è quanto di più soggettivo ci sia,però io avrei invertito l'ordine secondo e terzo.

poi bò sarò prevenuto ignorante in campo musicale io


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Febbraio 2013)

Io oltre che per gli Elio avevo una preferenza per Cristicchi  troppo simpatica la canzone


----------



## Hell Krusty (17 Febbraio 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> non sò io resto dell'idea che qua a parti invertite si sarebbe detto canzone di m---dei modà e gran canzone di elio e c..poi la musica è quanto di più soggettivo ci sia,però io avrei invertito l'ordine secondo e terzo.
> 
> poi bò sarò prevenuto ignorante in campo musicale io


A parti invertite anche no. Perchè EELST non avrebbero mai fatto una canzone del genere, ma mai mai mai, e i modà non hanno assolutamente le capacità musicali e culturali per scrivere un pezzo come La Canzone Mononota...


----------



## tamba84 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> A parti invertite anche no. Perchè EELST non avrebbero mai fatto una canzone del genere, ma mai mai mai, e i modà non hanno assolutamente le capacità musicali e culturali per scrivere un pezzo come La Canzone Mononota...



mai perchè cmq non è nelle loro corde una canzone romantica

però ti faccio notare che (oltre al fatto che elio e c ci son da più tempo) che i modà non sono un gruppo costruito a tavolino ma,cosa che molti ignorano,hanno cominciato dal nulla e tanta gavetta per cui se da li arrivi al successo vuol dire che le capacità le hai quindi sul fatto che non abbiano capacità musicali per farlo non credo piuttosto non è il loro genere ne la voce di checco si presterebbe si quello vero...

poi sarò d parte io ripeto o ignornate di musica,non voglio crear polemiche+

solo che per me (parere mio sentendo le 2 canzoni) secondo e terzo posto son sbagliati.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> *A me elio sta sulle palle*, ma mengoni e i modà non si possono sentire


Ohhhhhh


----------



## Bawert (17 Febbraio 2013)

I Modà non sono malaccio, ma fanno canzoni tutte canzoni con stesse tematiche e ritmi simili; cioé ascolti una, ascolti tutte.
Mengoni non posso giudicare perché non ho ascoltato la sua canzone e nemmeno voglio farlo.
EELST dovevano vincere, tecnicamente e musicalmente superiori.


----------



## Brain84 (17 Febbraio 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> mai perchè cmq non è nelle loro corde una canzone romantica
> 
> però ti faccio notare che (oltre al fatto che elio e c ci son da più tempo) che i modà non sono un gruppo costruito a tavolino ma,cosa che molti ignorano,hanno cominciato dal nulla e tanta gavetta per cui se da li arrivi al successo vuol dire che le capacità le hai quindi sul fatto che non abbiano capacità musicali per farlo non credo piuttosto non è il loro genere ne la voce di checco si presterebbe si quello vero...
> 
> ...



Gli Elii hanno iniziato dal niente totale, facendo concerti in posti osceni per un sacco di anni e si sono creati un etichetta discografica indipendente per non far pagare i dischi ad un prezzo osceno (solitamente un loro cd lo paghi 10 euro massimo 12).
Fanno concerti dove il prezzo massimo sta a 20 euro..io li ho sempre visti gratis.
Con tutta la loro carriera potrebbero aumentare tutti i prezzi ma non lo fanno.


----------



## Hell Krusty (17 Febbraio 2013)

Ripensandoci ho capito perchè non hanno vinto EELST... Al televoto la gente si è confusa e ha votato per Mengoni credendo che fosse Mangoni...


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Si sapeva che Elio non avrebbe vinto, anzi quando ho visto che erano arrivati in finale mi sono anche sorpreso, come previsto hanno vinto il premio della critica, che è l'unico riconoscimento che danno agli artisti seri in quella sottospecie di Festival e penso che questo possa bastare per premiare la loro genialissima canzone.

Cmq non ho apprezzato solo gli Elii, ma anche gli Almamegretta, Marta Sui Tubi (Dispari è una perla, Vorrei mi piace molto meno), Gualazzi e Cristicchi.


----------



## tamba84 (17 Febbraio 2013)

non han vinto perchè la canzone non era da festival della canzone italiana, come tipo di canzone le altre due eran più nettamente da san-remo.

alt non dico canzone brutta perchè me l han spiegata è difficillissima da fare e tutto ma non da san remo (motivo per cui la trovo esagerata come seconda-altri han anche detto che era esagerato finissero nei primi tre per dire)

che poi a voi non piacciano o meno è un altro discorso.


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Febbraio 2013)

qualche curiosità sui voti:

*Risultati del televoto:* Marco Mengoni al primo posto, al secondo i Modà, al terzo Annalisa, al quarto Chiara, al quinto Raphael Gualazzi, al sesto Elio e le Storie Tese, al settimo Maria Nazionale, ottavo Daniele Silvestri, nono Simone Cristicchi, decimi Simona Molinari e Peter Cincotti, undicesima Malika Ayane, dodicesimo Max Gazzé, tredicesimi Marta Sui Tubi, quattordicesimi Almamegretta.

*Risultati della giuria di qualità:* al primo posto Elio e le Storie Tese, al secondo Malika Ayane, al terzo Raphael Gualazzi, al quarto Daniele Silvestri, al quinto Max Gazzé, al sesto Marco Mengoni, al settimo i Modà, all'ottavo ex aequo Chiara e Marta Sui Tubi insieme, al nono Maria Nazionale, al decimo Simone Cristicchi, all'undicesimo Annalisa, al dodicesimo ex aequo Simona Molinari con Peter Cincotti e Almamegretta.

*Classifica Finale:*primo Marco Mengoni, secondi Elio e le Storie Tese, terzi i Modà, quarta Malika Ayane, quinto Raphael Gualazzi, sesto Daniele Silvestri, settimo Max Gazzé, ottava Chiara, nona Annalisa, decima Maria Nazionale, undicesimo Cristicchi, dodicesimi Marta Sui Tubi, tredicesima Simona Molinari, quattordicesimi Almamegretta.

*I voti della finalissima a 3:* 
*- dal televoto:* Marco Mengoni ha avuto il 44%, i Modà il 34%, Elio e le Storie Tese il 22% 
*- dalla giuria di qualità:* Elio e le Storie Tese hanno avuto il 43%, secondi a pari merito (28%) Modà e Marco Mengoni, corrispondente a 26 voti a Elio, 17 ai Modà e a Marco Mengoni.


----------



## runner (18 Febbraio 2013)

io non so voi ma non ho guardato il Festival se non qualche minuto magari mentre mi stavo preparando per uscire o se magari cambiavo canale, ma sono rimasto allibito dall' arretratezza culturale e musicale della situazione!!

in Italia si sono affermati cantanti e gruppi come Vasco, Liga, Litfiba, Mario Biondi, Negramaro, Subsonica e Negrita che non hanno nulla a cui spartire con lo stile Sanremese!!
Rock, Pop e Soul nel modo di cantare completamente assenti da un festival che sembra sempre più uscito dal "libro cuore" più che dalla sperimentazione e dalla carica dei veri gruppi musicali Italiani.....
Ovunque vado conosco nuove band e solisti che fanno del vero Rock e che sono molto bravi, ma San Remo non li vedo mai......ragazzi che suonano nei pub o nelle piazzette dei centri storici in occasioni particolari che si sanno esprimere.....altro che quello che si è visto!!

Ma qualcuno che faccia breccia cantando con la voce e con l' anima non lo propongono mai?


----------



## vota DC (18 Febbraio 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Si sapeva che Elio non avrebbe vinto



Anche perché non lo fanno vincere pure quando vince. Potrebbe darsi che in futuro si scoprano brogli come si è scoperto dopo che Ron in realtà era secondo.
Il fatto che abbia vinto proprio Mengoni che era vistosamente il più scarso mi ricorda la vittoria di Masini quando presentò la sua peggiore canzone in tutta la sua carriera che inaugurò tre anni consecutivi in cui robe volanti vincevano: uomo volante, angelo, piccioni.


----------



## BB7 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Ma sono l'unico che non ha visto neanche un minuto di festival e che non abbia idea di chi sia il vincitore?


----------



## vota DC (18 Febbraio 2013)

Beh per la seconda ti sei dovuto saltare tutti i tg?


----------



## Lollo7zar (18 Febbraio 2013)

Altra nota sugli elii: gli strumenti piccolissimi sono stati realizzati da due ragazzi di modena ventenni, il trucco PERFETTO, ho visto film anche accreditati con trucco molto peggiore, il loro doppiomento sembrava vero, sono stati realizzati da 4 italiani "emigrati" a Londra per lavorare nei film, nell'intervista elio dice: "beh si sono dovuti andare a londra, qui cosa facevano a vacanze di natale non serve il trucco"


----------



## BB7 (18 Febbraio 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Beh per la seconda ti sei dovuto saltare tutti i tg?



Intendo nel senso che non lo conosco come "artista"... non so da dove sia uscito e le sue precedenti canzoni e sinceramente non mi interessa minimamente scoprirlo


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (18 Febbraio 2013)

A me piace da impazzire la canzone di Malika Ayane che hanno scartato la prima sera.


----------



## Prinz (19 Febbraio 2013)

IL migliore dopo gli ELii è stato indubbiamente Gazzé


----------

